# Stubborn Biceps



## ssssstevo (May 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Basically, no matter wot i do, my biceps just will not respond.

They look ok when they are a bit pumped, but basically, when i flex .... nothin, lol. Just look flat.

They actually look like they sitting too low ???

Just starting back weight training after being a bum for 15 years and, IIRC, i used to have not bad biceps back then.

Need some help. Im not competing or anything, im just doing it for myself

Thanks in advance,

Stevo


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Whats your current routine like ?


----------



## ssssstevo (May 20, 2015)

No i havent mate. Just started back after a long layoff.

Will have a look, cheers


----------



## ssssstevo (May 20, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Whats your current routine like ?


As im just starting back, im only doing about 5 sets of Barbell curls mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Try adding in some weighted chin ups. Like all muscles, a mix of low and high rep work is probably best.

The other things to consider are to increase training frequency, or to prioritise biceps by training them earlier in your workout.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

pics of said biceps please


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you think ur biceps are gonna just reappear after lying dormant for 15 years? lol

if they were decent before just do what you used to do and be patient. this games a marathon not a race


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

"Flat" "sitting low" sounds like a lack of peaking which sorry to say is a genetic issue...

Either way stick at it, you can still have large impressive arms without a good peak.

My biceps have always been a lagging part, I got an EZ curl bar and since then have made good progress.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lower body fat makes been biceps look peakier to an extent I think.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you've just started back you've just gotta stick with it... increase overall muscle mass and lower bodyfat and biceps will look better (as will all your other muscles).


----------



## ssssstevo (May 20, 2015)

2004mark said:


> If you've just started back you've just gotta stick with it... increase overall muscle mass and lower bodyfat and biceps will look better (as will all your other muscles).





Ultrasonic said:


> Lower body fat makes been biceps look peakier to an extent I think.





RugbyLad said:


> "Flat" "sitting low" sounds like a lack of peaking which sorry to say is a genetic issue...
> 
> Either way stick at it, you can still have large impressive arms without a good peak.
> 
> My biceps have always been a lagging part, I got an EZ curl bar and since then have made good progress.





garethd93 said:


> pics of said biceps please


Naw ! lol


----------

